# Manhattan Stripers: Guest speaker for the HRFA.



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

September Meeting 
The Hudson River Fishermen¹s Association will hold its September general Meeting on September 13, 2005 at the Ridgefield Park Elk¹s Lodge in Ridgefield Park, New Jersey.

Keynote speaker for the evening will be Captain Chas Stamm. Capt. Chas will be giving his special Presentation on catching Big Striped Bass and Bluefish in the New York City Harbor. Manhattan Stripers! He will be covering the special strategies, Tactics, seasons and baits used in this very special fishing resource. Capt Chas has been an outdoor writer for several magazines as The Fisherman Magazine, Boating on the Hudson, and NJ Angler. He has been featured on ESPN¹s the Fishing Hole with Jerry Mckinnis and Saltwater Sportsman Magazine. Capt. Chas was recently featured on CNN and Good Morning America for his rescue of a number of bank executives from a helicopter crash while fishing in the East River on June 17, 2005. He fishes around the world to Include Cabo San Lucas, Mexico, Costa Rica, Quebec, Canada, Texas, Louisiana, Lake Ontario, Florida, and the Bahamas along with many other Locations but claims his best fishing is in the Hudson River and East River In and around in the lower New York Harbor. He has been specializing in fishing the harbor since 1984. Anyone wishing to learn more about this Unique fishery or anyone participating in fishing the October 8th and 9th Striped Bass and Bluefish Tournament should not miss this Free Seminar. 


Again, the September 13th meeting of the HRFA, starting at 7:45 PM, will have Captain Chas Stamm as a guest speaker. Everyone is welcome to attend this meeting. A $2.00 donation is requested for non members who attend. The meeting is held on the second floor of the Ridgefield Park Elks Lodge. Corner of Spruce and Cedar streets in Ridgefield Park, NJ. For more information, directions and a one time free pass, go to www.hrfa.us.


----------

